# quote for chicken backs/breast plates in Phx, AZ



## Ryan Cole (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi.
I recently made contact with a salesman at a local chicken processing plant here in the Phoenix metro area (I'll decide if I want to advertise for them for free depending on how the biz deal goes!), and here is the initial price quote he gave me:

1) Backs- .55 cents a pound
2) Breast Plates .35 cents a pound

Since this is buying in bulk, it seems pretty high to me for the backs, since I can get leg quarters for $0.49/lb on sale and whole chickens for only a few cents/lb higher when on sale; got to find out what the breast plate consists of, exactly.

I know I probably have a little negotiating to do, but would welcome input from anyone else who's using a commercial source for chicken backs.

Also, if anyone in the Phoenix area has any interest in creating a kind of co-op to purchase such items in a greater bulk and therefore lower price/unit, let's talk.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Right about $.50 per pound is good. Good luck putting together a group to get lower bulk rates! I hope that works for you guys.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

you can get them free or for a couple of bucks at lee lees Dobson and Warner.


----------

